# Tethering



## balanga (May 10, 2021)

Just came across this post about how to provide Internet access to your LAN through your phone...

Yes, I know it mentions that nasty p word, but it's quite interesting nonetheless and could be useful to some people here.


----------



## Geezer (May 10, 2021)

kldload if_urndis, ifconfig ue0 and change default route. Always use it when I am out and about with laptop, phone and no wifi that I want to use.


----------

